# Andersen Spindle Pulls Out



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest that you call Anderson technical help line--If you can link to the lock so we can look at the mechanical drawing--someone here can help---

We do have a couple of window and door pros here--one might be familiar with that problem.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Andersen does have a bunch of how to videos on their site about servicing of their windows and doors. 

Start there and they have always been helpful in my estimation.


----------

